# Revell Miss Deal funny car



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Just finished last night, I am pretty happy with the way it turned out.
thanks for looking.
Russell


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Looks great! I think the hardest part would be the two tone paint, which in your case, looks fantastic. Nice work.
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice build up of a great old kit.
The color scheme is terrific!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job Russell!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I have this kit and I ruined it when I clearcoated over the decals. I've got another set of decals so I'll have to get it out one day....
Well done mate!

Chris.


----------



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice Job! This is one of my favorate old Revell kits,it still holds it's own after 40 years. It has one of the best blown hemis ever tooled. Here is one I built quite some time ago.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that green is the bomb, nice build


----------

